# Es klingt nicht so gut (Adverb, Adjektiv)



## bearded

Hallo allerseits
Vor kurzem hat mich ein Amerikanischer Freund darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass man auf Englisch sagen muss: ''This expression does not sound too good'', und nicht ''...doesn't sound too well'' (wie ich sagen würde, beeinflusst von meiner Muttersprache). Jetzt habe ich aber einen Zweifel bezüglich der deutschen Sprache:  in Ausdrücken wie ''diese Worte klingen nicht so gut'' oder ''diese Sprache klingt so harmonisch'', sind 'gut' und 'harmonisch' Adjektive oder Adverbien? Meine Vermutung: Adverbien (aber, wie gesagt, Italienisch beeinflusst mich. Wir sagen ''non suona tanto bene''...). Ich denke an einen Satz wie 'die harmonisch klingende Sprache', wo harmonisch zweifellos ein Adverb ist. Aber allzu oft ist Deutsch dem Englischen näher als den romanischen Sprachen...
Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Liam Lew's

Ich würde sagen es handelt sich hier um Adjektive.

Es sieht gut/schön/reizend aus.
Es klingt gut/schön/harmonisch:
Es schmeckt gut/lecker/herzhaft.

All diese Verben haben gemeinsam, dass sie in diesen Bedeutungen keine Handlung sondern eine Eigenschaft des Subjekts beschreiben. Diese Verben werden als Kopula Verb verwendet und erfordern deshalb ein Komplement. Es handelt sich also um Adjektive. Das ist genau wie im Englischen.


----------



## lingpil

Ich tippe auch auf Adverbien. In allen mir näher bekannten Sprachen, abgesehen von Deutsch und Englisch, haben diese Wörter in deinen Beispielsätzen eine klare Adverbialendung. Ihre Funktion in den beiden genannten Sprachen müsste folglich die gleiche sein. Der springende Punkt ist, dass sowohl in der deutschen als auch in der englischen Sprache es häufig keine klare sprachliche Trennung zwischen Adjektiv und Adverb (durch Wortendungen oder Ähnliches) gibt. Vor allem dann wenn man Adjektive indirekt anwendet:

Dieses Auto ist *schnell*. Adjektiv
Er fährt viel zu *schnell*. Adverb

Wir sehen (und hören) zweimal das gleiche Wort, trotz der unterschiedlichen Funktion. Das ist auf Englisch nicht anders:

This car is *fast*. Adjektiv
He's driving way too *fast.* Adverb

EDIT: Liams Post liefert eine plausible Erklärung dafür.


----------



## bearded

An Lingpil
Aber Liam's post spricht von Adjektiven, Du von Adverbien. Ich sehe, dass mein Zweifel begründet ist.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

bearded man said:


> Hallo allerseits
> Vor kurzem hat mich ein Amerikanischer Freund darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass man auf Englisch sagen muss: ''This expression does not sound too good'', und nicht ''...doesn't sound too well'' (wie ich sagen würde, beeinflusst von meiner Muttersprache). Jetzt habe ich aber einen Zweifel bezüglich der deutschen Sprache: in Ausdrücken wie ''diese Worte klingen nicht so gut'' oder ''diese Sprache klingt so harmonisch'', sind 'gut' und 'harmonisch' Adjektive oder Adverbien? Meine Vermutung: Adverbien (aber, wie gesagt, Italienisch beeinflusst mich. Wir sagen ''non suona tanto bene''...). Ich denke an einen Satz wie 'die harmonisch klingende Sprache', wo harmonisch zweifellos ein Adverb ist. Aber allzu oft ist Deutsch dem Englischen näher als den romanischen Sprachen...
> Vielen Dank im Voraus.


Funktional sind etwa _klingen _und _schmecken_ Kopulaverben (die "eigentlichen" Kopulaverben sind _sein_, _werden _und _bleiben_: _Alles ist/wird/bleibt gut_: _gut__ = _Adjektiv).

Ich würde daher _gut _und _harmonisch_ in Deinen Sätzen als Adjektive bezeichnen.



Stutzig macht mich das Adjektiv (etymologisch: Partizip Präsens) _wohlklingend_ (vgl. auch das Substantiv _Wohlklang_), da _wohl _das "klassische" Adverb von _gut_ ist (vgl. _good - well_) (vgl. 4. Gebot: Luther: _Du sollst deinen Vater und deine Mutter ehren, auf dass es dir *wohl* gehe und du lange lebest auf Erden_).

Es muss also mit _klingen_ auch den adverbialen Gebrauch geben/gegeben haben, da sich sonst _wohlklingend_ nicht erklären ließe.

PS
To be very clear: Bei konsequenter Verwendung von _klingen_ als Kopulaverb müsste es _gutklingend_ heißen.


----------



## Perseas

Hallo!
Meiner Meinung nach: 
Wenn es ein Kopula Verb gibt, denn das ist ein Argument dafür, dass es  um ein Adjektiv geht. (wie Liam schreibt). In Liams Beispiel "Es sieht  gut/schön/reizend aus." ist "aussehen" ein Kopula und deshalb geht es um  Adjektive. Dasselbe gilt für lingpils Bespiel "Dieses Auto ist *schnell*.". Zum anderen ist "klingen" in diesem Satz ein Kopula?
http://www.canoo.net/services/OnlineGrammar/Wort/Verb/VollHilfModal/Kopulaverb.html?lang=de 

Gekreutzt mit Schimmelreiter


----------



## lingpil

bearded man said:


> An Lingpil
> Aber Liam's post spricht von Adjektiven, Du von Adverbien. Ich sehe, dass mein Zweifel begründet ist.



Ja, in der Tat. Ich lag mit meinem Tipp daneben. Die anderen Beiträge haben mich überzeugt.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Perseas said:


> Zum anderen ist "klingen" in diesem Satz ein Kopula?http://www.canoo.net/services/OnlineGrammar/Wort/Verb/VollHilfModal/Kopulaverb.html?lang=de


Canoo spricht - stolz darf ich sagen: wie ich in meinem Post #5 - von den "eigentlichen" Kopulaverben _sein, werden und bleiben_, nennt dann solche Verben, die "als Kopulaverben verwendet" werden (was ich "funktional" nannte) und führt _aussehen_, _wirken_, _scheinen_, _erscheinen_, _dünken _und_ heißen_ an. 

Warum ausgerechnet _klingen_ und _schmecken _fehlen, ist mir selbst in einer bloß demonstrativen Aufzählung unerklärlich, wenn man bedenkt, dass das obsoleszente _dünken_ sehr wohl genannt wird. 

Ich halte das aber nicht für Absicht und daher _klingen_ und _schmecken _weiterhin für funktionale Kopulaverben.


Weit mehr Kopfzerbrechen macht mir der Einwand, den ich in meinem Post #5 (unten) gegen mich selbst erhoben habe. Anybody got an idea?


----------



## bearded

Ich habe versucht, im Satz ''diese Sprache klingt harmonisch''  harmonisch durch harmonischerweise zu ersetzen:  diese Sprache klingt harmonischerweise. Das gibt es absolut nicht.
Es ist also der Beweis, dass harmonisch hier wirklich ein Adjektiv ist, denn ein Adverb passt nicht. . Ihr habt mich überzeugt und ich bin Euch dankbar.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

bearded man said:


> Ich habe versucht, im Satz ''diese Sprache klingt harmonisch''  harmonisch durch harmonischerweise zu ersetzen:  diese Sprache klingt harmonischerweise. Das gibt es absolut nicht.
> Es ist also der Beweis, dass harmonisch hier wirklich ein Adjektiv ist, denn ein Adverb passt nicht. . Ihr habt mich überzeugt und ich bin Euch dankbar.


With all due respect: Das ist kein Beweis. 
Auch in _Er singt harmonisch_ lässt sich _harmonisch_ nicht durch _harmonischerweise_​ ersetzen.


Meinst Du _auf harmonische Weise_?


----------



## Perseas

Schimmelreiter said:


> Es muss also mit _klingen_ auch den adverbialen Gebrauch geben/gegeben haben, da sich sonst _wohlklingend_ nicht erklären ließe.


Können wir in einem Satz mit "klingen" die Verwendung von einem Adverb oder einer adverbialen Bestimmung ausschließen? 
Mir fällt jetzt kein besonderes Beispiel ein. Vielleicht: "es klingt wohl" oder "es klingt auf harmonische Weise" (das Letzte ist schon oben erwähnt).


----------



## Liam Lew's

Schimmelreiter said:


> Weit mehr Kopfzerbrechen macht mir der Einwand, den ich in meinem Post #5 (unten) gegen mich selbst erhoben habe. Anybody got an idea?


Kann es sein, dass "wohl" entgegen aller Wörterbücher auch als Adjektiv verwendet werden kann?
Zumidest ist dies im Englischen so. Dort kann "well"  ein Adverb(in den meisten Bedeutungen) aber auch ein Adjektiv(in Bedeutungen ähnlich wie in deinem Beispiel #5) sein.

I'm well (adjective). Mir geht's gut/wohl.

Ich habe "wohl" in keinem Wörterbuch als Adverb und Adjektiv gelistet gesehen. Ich tendiere dazu "gehen" in dieser Bedeutung als ein als Kopulaverb verwendetes Verb aufzufassen. Es beschreibt ja schließlich auch das Subkjekt.

Any comments appreciated!


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Perseas said:


> es klingt wohl


Das ist ja das diachrone Argument: Das muss es gegeben haben, da wir sonst heute nicht das Adjektiv _wohlklingend_ hätten. Deine beiden Beispiele klingen aber heutzutage falsch.

In mir verfestigt sich der Eindruck, dass _klingen _ein funktionales Kopulaverb *geworden ist.*

Das gilt auch für _schmecken_: _wohlschmeckend
_ABER: _Das schmeckt gut._


----------



## bearded

Schimmelreiter said:


> With all due respect: Das ist kein Beweis.
> Auch in _Er singt harmonisch_ lässt sich _harmonisch_ nicht durch _harmonischerweise_​ ersetzen.
> 
> 
> Meinst Du _auf harmonische Weise_?


Ja, ich meinte 'auf harmonische Weise', aber ich muss gestehen, dass es mir schwerfaellt, sowohl bedeutungs- wie auch funktionsmaessig zwischen den Adverbialformen 'harmonischerweise/in harmonischer Weise/auf harmonische Weise' zu unterscheiden. Ist ''er singt harmonischerweise'' denn wirklich falsch? Aufklaerung durch Euch Spezialisten waere willkommen.
Sorry, die Umlautflaeche steht mir diesmal nicht zur Verfuegung.


----------



## ablativ

Bei einem Adverb wird das Verb (daher auch der Name "Adverb", zum Verb gehörend) näher beschrieben:

Er fährt vorsichtig (auf vorsichtige Weise): He drives careful*ly*.

Beim Adjektiv wird das Nomen näher gekennzeichnet.

Das Auto ist zuverlässig: The car *is* reliable. 

In dem Satz "Eis schmeckt süß" wird trotz vorhandenem Verb die Eigenschaft des Eises beschrieben - und die ist süß; daher _ice cream tastes sweet_ und nicht _sweety.

_Alle Verben, die dem Subjekt eine Eigenschaft zuweisen, sind faktisch Kopulaverben. Der Unterschied zwischen den bei canoo genannten Verben ist nur der, dass die dort aufgezählten nur mit einem Nomen oder einem Adjektiv das Prädikat eines Satzes bilden können. _Er ist _gibt keinen Sinn (außer im existentiellen à la Kartesius ["cogito ergo sum"]). _Er ist schlau/ein Mann _ist das vollständige Prädikat.
_
Die Suppe schmeckt nicht _kann man hingegen durchaus sagen, insofern ist 'schmecken' ein Vollverb, das aber dennoch (s.o.) ein Substantiv näher beschreibt.

Daher gibt es neben den von canoo genannten Kopulaverben eine ganze Reihe anderer, die dem Subjekt eine Eigenschaft zuweisen und nicht dem Verb, und daher ein Adjektiv statt eines Adverbs verwenden.

Eine detaillierte Erklärung dieses Phänomens und eine Aufzählung dieser sowie der nicht alleinstehend verwendbaren Kopulaverben findet man in diesem Artikel.

Edit: Im Grunde ist dies ja alles schon von Liam Lew's so gesagt worden. Und wenn 'wohl' in beiden Sprachen (Engl. u. Deutsch) als Adjektiv fungieren kann ('mir *ist *nicht wohl'), dann kann 'klingen' *schon immer* de facto (trotz der Möglichkeit, auch allein als Vollverb stehen zu können) ein Kopula-Verb gewesen sein.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

bearded man said:


> Ja, ich meinte 'auf harmonische Weise', aber ich muss gestehen, dass es mir schwerfaellt, sowohl bedeutungs- wie auch funktionsmaessig zwischen den Adverbialformen 'harmonischerweise/in harmonischer Weise/auf harmonische Weise' zu unterscheiden. Ist ''er singt harmonischerweise'' denn wirklich falsch? Aufklaerung durch Euch Spezialisten waere willkommen.
> Sorry, die Umlautflaeche steht mir diesmal nicht zur Verfuegung.


Das postfigierte _-weise_ generiert ein Adverb, das den Satz *Es ist ..., dass ...* vertritt:

_Ich habe dummerweise kein Kleingeld dabei.__ - Es ist dumm, dass ich kein Kleingeld dabei habe.
_
Dies ist weder mit _*Ich habe dumm kein Kleingeld dabei_ noch mit _*Ich habe auf dumme Weise kein Kleingeld dabei_ gleichbedeutend.



Bei Bedarf ist _-weise _irreal _(Es wäre ..., wenn ...)_:

_Richtigerweise müsste Letta zurücktreten. - Es wäre richtig, wenn Letta zurückträte.
_
Dies ist weder mit _*Letta müsste richtig zurücktreten_ noch mit _*Letta müsste auf richtige Weise zurücktreten_ gleichbedeutend.

(bearded man, sieh mir, bitte, den rein hypothetischen Satz nach, er drückt nicht meine Meinung aus).


----------



## bearded

Vielen Dank, SR, für die Erklärung.  Keine Bange wegen des hypothetischen Satzes (nicht Deine Meinung aber trotzdem Freudscher Lapsus...)


----------



## Schimmelreiter

bearded man said:


> Freudscher Lapsus


Perché?
Ich kenn keinen anderen bei Euch. Der andere ist ja weg.


----------



## Gernot Back

Schimmelreiter said:


> Canoo spricht - stolz darf ich sagen: wie ich in meinem Post #5 - von den "eigentlichen" Kopulaverben _sein, werden und bleiben_, nennt dann solche Verben, die "als Kopulaverben verwendet" werden (was ich "funktional" nannte) und führt _aussehen_, _wirken_, _scheinen_, _erscheinen_, _dünken _und_ heißen_ an.
> (...)
> Ich halte das aber nicht für Absicht und daher _klingen_ und _schmecken _weiterhin für funktionale Kopulaverben.


Mir fehlen auch noch die Verben _finden_ und _nennen _in dieser Liste der "funktionalen Kopulaverben": Diese Verben stellen allerdings keine Verbindung zwischen Subjekt und Prädikativum her, sondern eine solche zwischen Objekt und Prädikativum.
http://www.canoo.net/services/OnlineGrammar/Satz/Satzglied/Praedikat/Praedikativ.html#Anchor-35882

Wir hatten eine solche Diskussion schon einmal vor anderthalb Jahren auf Englisch und v.a. auch das Englische betreffend:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2467564&p=12421231#post12421231


----------



## bearded

Schimmelreiter said:


> Perché?
> Ich kenn keinen anderen bei Euch. Der andere ist ja weg.


Es ist zwar off-topic (Verzeihung, Moderatoren), aber bei uns ist davon die Rede, dass der L. ganz wenig tut und eher schläft...Zurück zum Thema: der Beweis, dass in ''die Sprache klingt harmonisch'' das Wort harmonisch ein Adjektiv ist besteht also darin, dass, wenn man es durch Adverbialausdruck ersetzt - z.B: die Sprache klingt auf harmonische Weise - dies nicht korrekt wäre.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Ja, das ist die Standarderklärung. Das Substantiv wird bestimmt, nicht das Verb. Abgesehen von meiner *wohl*_klingenden_ - aber nicht _**gut*klingenden_ - Vermutung, dass _klingen_ nicht immer als Kopulaverb fungiert hat. Es muss ja einen Grund geben, warum _**gut*klingend*/***gut*schmeckend_​ nicht existieren.


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Ja, das ist die Standarderklärung. Das Substantiv wird bestimmt, nicht das Verb. Abgesehen von meiner *wohl*_klingenden_ - aber nicht _**gut*klingenden_ - Vermutung, dass _klingen_ nicht immer als Kopulaverb fungiert hat.


Ich gehe davon aus, dass Dir schon klar ist, dass _wohlklingende Vermutung_ semantischer Unsinn ist und dass _wohlklingend _bestenfalls Deine Stimme sein kann, mit der Du sie vorträgst. Insofern klingt dein Argument plausibel. 

Es gibt aber auch _gutgehende/gut gehende Geschäfte_. Sind wir uns einig, dass unabhängig davon, in wie vielen Wörtern man das schreibt, gut hier klar adverbialen Charakter hat?



Schimmelreiter said:


> Es muss ja einen Grund geben, warum _**gut*klingend*/***gut*schmeckend_​ nicht existieren.


 Braucht jetzt schon jedes Wort, dass es nicht gibt ein Begründung für seine nicht-Existenz?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass Dir schon klar ist, dass _wohlklingende Vermutung_ semantischer Unsinn ist


Du hast doch mein Zwinkersmilie gesehen!




berndf said:


> Braucht jetzt schon jedes Wort, dass es nicht gibt ein Begründung für seine nicht-Existenz?


Aber umgekehrt ist das Adverb _wohl_ zusammen mit _klingen/schmecken _insoweit interessant, als es im ganzen Thread um funktionale Kopulaverben geht, die sich mit Adjektiva verbinden und eben nicht mit Adverbien.
Ist jetzt bei _wohlklingend _die Sache _gut_ oder ist ihr Klingen _gut_. Für Ersteres müsste _wohl_ ein Adjektiv sein (wie in _Das klingt gut_), und das ist es offenkundig nicht.


Zurück zu Deiner Frage _Braucht jetzt schon [...]_: Da _die Musik klingt gut_ (mit _gut _als *Adjektiv*, siehe funktionale Kopulaverben) existiert, ist die Nichtexistenz von _**gut*klingend_ bei gleichzeitiger Existenz von _*wohl*klingend_ (mit dem *Adverb *_wohl, _obwohl doch _klingen _ein funktionales Kopulaverb ist) begründungspflichtig. Genauso wie jede andere Anomalie in einem regelbasierten System. Mein Begründungsangebot lautet, dass _klingen_ *nicht immer* ein funktionales Kopulaverb gewesen sein könnte.


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Aber umgekehrt ist das Adverb _wohl_ zusammen mit _klingen/schmecken _insoweit interessant, als es im ganzen Thread um funktionale Kopulaverben geht, die sich mit Adjektiva verbinden und eben nicht mit Adverbien.
> Ist jetzt bei _wohlklingend _die Sache _gut_ oder ihr Klingen. Für Ersteres müsste _wohl_ ein Adjektiv sein (wie in _Das klingt gut_), und das ist es offenkundig nicht.


Daraus kannst Du aber eben nicht im Umkehrschluss folgern, dass _gut_ kein Adverb sein kann (Siehe mein Beispiel).

Sowohl im Englischen als auch im Deutschen hat _wohl/well _eine semantische Differenzierung erfahren, die es nicht immer als adverbiales Pendant zu _gut/good_ erscheinen lassen. Im Deutschen ist es auf die _richtige/sich gehörende/angemessene Art und Weise_ und im Englisch (und manchmal auch im Deutschen) _gesund/wohl ergehend_. Ob man adverbial _gut_ oder _wohl_ sagt, kann also auch semantische und nicht nur grammatische Gründe haben.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Wir reden aneinander vorbei. In _Die Musik klingt gut _ist _gut _eben *kein Adverb.* Du begründest, warum _gut_ ein Adverb sein kann. Darum geht es nicht.

Offenbar schrieb ich meinen Zusatz zu #23, während Du postetest.


Die offene Frage ist: 
Warum verhält sich _klingen_ in _wohlklingend_ *nicht* als funktionales Kopulaverb, obwohl es sich ansonsten sehr wohl als funktionales Kopulaverb verhält?
Und dass es sich in _wohlklingend_ *nicht* als funktionales Kopulaverb verhält, erkennt man daran, dass _wohl_ ein Adverb ist.


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Wir reden aneinander vorbei. In _Die Musik klingt gut _ist _gut _eben *kein Adverb.*


Das behauptest Du so einfach in Deinem jugendlichen Überschwang. Mich hast Du noch nicht überzeugt, dass dies die einzige mögliche Analyse ist. Mir ist der inflationäre Gebrauch des Konzept der _funktionalen Kopula_, dem hier das Wort geredet wird, etwas suspekt. Mir erscheint in modernen germanischen Sprachen, in denen eine morphologische Unterscheidung nicht mehr zweifelsfrei möglich ist, die Abgrenzung zwischen Adverb und Adjektiv doch sehr stark Willkür behaftet.

Ich sage nicht, dass ich die Adjektiv-Interpretation ablehne. Von einer zwingenden Begründung sind wir aber noch weit entfernt.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> Mich hast Du noch nicht überzeugt, dass dies die einzige mögliche Analyse ist.


Hättest Du das doch früher gesagt!


Der Thread entzündete sich an folgendem OP:


bearded man said:


> Vor kurzem hat mich ein Amerikanischer Freund darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass man auf Englisch sagen muss: ''This expression does not sound too good'', und nicht ''...doesn't sound too well''






Du stiegst mit #22 ein. 
Bis dahin hatten 
Liam Lew's


Liam Lew's said:


> Diese Verben werden als Kopula Verb verwendet und erfordern deshalb ein Komplement. Es handelt sich also um Adjektive. Das ist genau wie im Englischen.


lingpil


lingpil said:


> Die anderen Beiträge haben mich überzeugt.


bearded man


bearded man said:


> Ihr habt mich überzeugt


ablativ


ablativ said:


> [...] und daher ein Adjektiv statt eines Adverbs verwenden.


Gernot Back


Gernot Back said:


> Mir fehlen auch noch die Verben _finden_ und _nennen _in dieser Liste der "funktionalen Kopulaverben"


und meine Wenigkeit Übereinstimmung erzielt.




Was spricht aus Deiner Sicht dagegen? Welche


berndf said:


> zwingende[...] Begründung


ist ausständig?


----------



## berndf

Der Satz, um den es hier geht, lautet
_Es klingt nicht so gut_.
Für diesen Satz stehen m.E. beide Interpretationen gleichberechtigt nebeneinander. Welcher ich den Vorzug geben würde, hängt vom Kontext ab, ist also nicht formal ersichtlich, wie Du es mit der Opposition _gut_=Adjektiv und _wohl_=Adverb angedeutet hast. 

Bezieht _es_ sich z.B. auf_ das Argument_, so würde ich zur Interpretation _Kopula+prädikatives Adjektiv _neigen. Bezieht es sich hingegen auf _das Musikinstrument_, so würde ich die Interpretation _Vollverb+Adverb _klar bevorzugen.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Die Frage im OP lautete:


beardedman said:


> in Ausdrücken wie ''diese Worte klingen nicht so gut'' oder ''diese Sprache klingt so harmonisch'', sind 'gut' und 'harmonisch' Adjektive oder Adverbien?







Ist dies nun ein Bezug


berndf said:


> auf _das Argument_


so dass Du


berndf said:


> zur Interpretation _Kopula+prädikatives Adjektiv_


neigst, oder würdest Du hier


berndf said:


> die Interpretation _Vollverb+Adverb _klar bevorzugen.


----------



## berndf

Die Frage war nach "Es klingt nicht so gut". Im Zweifel gilt der Threadtitel. Der OP gab zwei Beispiele, die Du hier zitiert hast. Diese Beispiele liegen für mich beide auf der Grenze zwischen meinen relativ eindeutigen Beispielen.


----------

